# Nissan D21 Hardbody Transmission Question



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a 1992 nissan hardbody. regular cab, short bed.

It has the ka24e engine, and is 2wd. 5 speed Manual Trans.
On cold mornings, it hates to shift and grinds just about every gear. I am going to change the gear oil with redline mt90 75w90. the truck has 154000 miles on it. I need to know the capacity of the manual trans. I have two bottles of the redline, i need to know if this will suffice or not. thanks that stuff is expensive.

My friend said his 240 sx took one and a half quarts. it had the ka24de, which i think is the same trans as the sohc. That's where i got the oil from. I have two bottles, two quarts.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

MT-90 should be OK for that trans.

Fill it up until it pours out. With 2 quarts you should have a little left over.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

be sure its GL-4 and NOT GL-5


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

MT-90 is Redline's GL-4 gear oil.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

well. i had a small problem with the suction gun that i bought. i ended up running out of oil, cause at the last minute the suction gun's gasket blew. piece of crap.

the oil level is a little under the fill plug. i put my finger about a quarter of an inch down and feel oil. is this ok? it never ended up pouring out. like i said, the suction gun blew on the last of the stuff.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It would be better to have more lube than less, but if that's the best you can do I think it'll live.


----------

